# Deep Crankbait Rod - Phenix X-13



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This rod is built on a Phenix X-13 crankbait blank. This blank is graphite on the bottom 2/3 and glass on the top 1/3. It's a great setup for deep crankbaits, as it gives a soft feel, but has a very powerful butt and midsection. The colors on this are Gudebrod Royal Blue with Steel Blue trim. The contrast thread on the tiger wrap is steel blue. I didn't use any CP on this rod. The reel seat is a Castaway, and the guides are all 3.5 Fuji LSG micros, all on top.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Rod is nice and clean, good work there.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Great looking rod. I really like how you finished the front of the reel seat. Can you share how you did it?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*qtrods*

that's beau-t-ful you got that tiger wrap down. where's the guides........................bennie


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That does look very clean Kyle! Really classy stuff!
So when you say no CP, you mean the Royal Blue was Nylon and you didn't CP it just so it would add depth and a hint of blue color?
BTW...I did some "Split" Foregrips like that before...I liked the look and you can marble and deco that area!


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Kyle;
Was looking around your site, and am intrigued by your "Finished prickly pear cactus grips"

If you sell these by themselves, how much would the butt piece like is pictured on the top right of"In shop page" cost?

Also about how much do they weigh?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Conk, the transition in front of the reel seat is a thread ramp covered in Threadmaster finish. 

Bennie, I don't have any pics of the guides, but they're all 3.5 micros all on top. They're wrapped in the same blue thread with no trim bands. I finished the guides with 2 coats of permagloss to harden them up, and then covered that with a thin coat of Threadmaster Lite to get a smooth finish. 

Terry, yes that's just royal blue nylon with no CP. I wanted to get a good soak of permagloss on the guides, so I didn't use CP. In order to make everything else match, I skipped the CP altogether.

Steve, PM headed your way!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Size*

Kyle, my understanding to these phenix rods were or mostly all brown colored. Anyhow, how long is the blank? That sounds like something I could use. Oh, BTW as always your work speaks for itself. Thanks also for the lead to Cancun too.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

No prob, Eddie! I look forward to seeing the results on that! Yeah, there's a possibility they may have put out a brown blank in the past, but now they're all graphite/black. These X series rods are cool beacuse you can really see the transition from graphite to glass spiraling up the blank. They're definitely worth checking out. They use Toray graphite and carbon scrim, so they're very light for the amount of power. I have some reading material on them and a price list, so PM me if you're interested. The X-13 is a 7'6" blank. Thanks!!


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Nice, clean-looking rod. Very well done.


----------



## fishhardtx (Jan 23, 2010)

What an awesome looking rod. What do you cahrge for a piece of art like that.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Fishhardtx, PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't no much about rod building but that is a very nice rod great job...Do you take orders.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Stewman! PM sent.


----------

